# Fly tying bench Plan request



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any plans for a fly tying bench?
Roman from Michigan


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

A personal fly-tying station is and should be a one-of-a-kind build to suit your particular needs. Take a look at these for some ideas on how to lay out and build yours.

Joe D.

Fly Station
Fly Tying Bench/Fly Tying Bench Plans

Flexible Fly Tying
Fly-tying workbench - Build a Flexible Fly Tying Bench - How to build your own fly tying bench, which can easily be moved when the dinner table is needed for other purposes - Global FlyFisher

Build You Own Fly Station
Build your own fly tying station | Under The Riffles


----------



## jdebott1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Here's one that may be more to your liking:

WebPortalNet.com :: Fly Tying Bench Plans :: Fly tying vises


----------

